
The Nature of Infinity: An Introduction to Georg Cantor's Ideas - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-nature-of-infinity-and-beyond-a05c146df02c
======
nyc111
Minor typo I think:

    
    
      Proof of the Countability of the Rational numbers ℚ
      Let us first propose that the set of rational numbers ℚ is   
      countable. To prove this assertion, let us arrange all the  
      rational numbers (ratios of natural numbers) in an infinite 
      table as such:
      1/1  1/2  1/3  1/4  1/5  ...
      2/1  2/2  2/3  2/4  2/5  ...
      3/1  3/2  3/3  3/4  3/5  ...
      4/1  4/2  4/3  4/4  4/5  ...
      5/1  5/2  5/3  5/4  6/5  ...
      ...  ...  ...  ...  ...
    

The last fraction should be 5/5, no? Not 6/5.

~~~
jorgenveisdal
Thanks! Quite right

